# Kenpo at the upcoming Disney Tournament - We can help the RFKC



## vishalshukla (Jul 19, 2011)

The upcoming Origins International Martial Arts Festival at Disneyland offers Kenpo a chance to really showcase our art and to raise funds for the RFKC. 

Mr. White has volunteered his time to be the Director for the Kenpo Divisions and has generously agreed to donate all his proceeds to the Royal Family Kids Camp. As far as we know he is the ONLY Discipline Director who will be donating his proceeds to charity. 

We are hoping that the Kenpo Community will continue to come together and showcase our art while supporting this great cause. Key members of the Bob White Invitational Team will be assisting Mr. White and will try to throw a smooth event. In order to get feedback, we have asked many Kenpo leaders to be on an Advisory Board for the Disney Event. The response has been very positive and as of today the Advisory Board consists of the following members: 

Steve LaBounty 
Ron Sanchez 
John Sepulveda 
Eddie Downey 
Sergio Correa 
Gilbert Velez 
Rich Hale 
Jeff Speakman 
Tom Kelly 
Ron Chapel 
Larry Kongaika 
Dennis Conatser 
Paul Dye 
Brian Duffy 
Ted Sumner 
Angelo Collado

Information on the event can be found at http://originsevents.com/2011originsinternational/index.html 

We hope that the Kenpo Community will join us and help have a great event. The more participation we have the more kids we can help. This isn't about any one person making a profit. It's about all of us making a difference. 

Mr. White and I will be at the Long Beach IKC this weekend. We hope to see many of you there and discuss how we can work together. 

Respectfully yours, 
Vishal


----------



## Bob White (Jul 24, 2011)

I am very happy with the Advisory Board we  have for this tournament. These leaders have expressed a desire to see  this tournament be successful and to help raise money to help children.  Our team has a meeting today to coordinate our efforts to help make the  tournament run as smoothly as possible. We are also going to great  lengths to qualify our officials so that there is a consistent  interpretation of the rules. While it is important to generate money for  the RFKC it is also important that we give the best service to our  kenpo family. There will be many other disciplines involved in this  event but kenpo will have it`s own divisions. If you study kenpo I  encourage you to attend and be a part of this tournament. If you attend  you get a chance to create memories that could last a lifetime.


----------



## Bob White (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff Speakman will have his Kenpo 5.0 division at this tournament. The rules of this form of competition will be posted on the website. Mr. Speakman will be there and running this division.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! The advisory board sounds like a who's who of Kenpo. I wish I could be there. It will be a great event for a great cause. Good luck.

James


----------



## shima (Jul 28, 2011)

The school I train at (Bill Grossman's School of Kenpo Karate) had a few students make the trek down for this tournament last year. I think a few are going again this year.


----------



## Bob White (Jul 29, 2011)

shima said:


> The school I train at (Bill Grossman's School of Kenpo Karate) had a few students make the trek down for this tournament last year. I think a few are going again this year.



This year it is being coordinated by a different team. I hope your school will come down to support.
Please give my best wishes to Bill Grossman.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

